# 75 Gallon



## nightwolf (Nov 25, 2015)

hello everyone!i need some advice and I need some ciclids ideas what to put in my new 75 gallon tank thank you have ood day!


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Always liked Frontosa... but would require a bigger tank.

What are your goals?


----------



## nightwolf (Nov 25, 2015)

well later on a bigger tank but I really want wolf ciclid male and female but I don't have that kind of money but I like convicts jack demseys but I want some fish to grow full length


----------

